# Gewinnspiel: Zeigt her Euren Desktop – Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand-Keys gewinnen!



## SimonFistrich (29. Dezember 2011)

*Gewinnspiel: Zeigt her Euren Desktop – Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand-Keys gewinnen!*

Beim Neujahrsputz sind uns drei Keys für das Battlefield 3-Mappack Back to Karkand unter die Fittiche gekommen, die wir natürlich gerne an Euch weitergeben! Dazu haben wir uns eine kleine Aktion überlegt: Zeigt uns euren Desktop! Fertigt einfach einen Screenshot an oder macht bei Setups mit mehreren Monitoren ein Foto, auf dem die Desktops gut zu erkennen sind. Antwortet dann hier in diesem Thread mit Eurem angehängten Bild und erzählt uns, was Eurer Meinung nach das Besondere an Eurem Desktop ist. Die Bilder könnt ihr entweder bei uns hochladen (JPG-Format, max. 500 KB, max. 1.920x1200 Pixel) oder über einen Bilderdienst einbinden.

*Wichtig*: Da wir die schönsten Desktop-Bilder in einer Galerie veröffentlichen möchten, müsst Ihr uns in Eurem Posting versichern, dass die Bilder von Euch stammen und nicht aus dem Internet geklaut sind. Die Gewinner werden unter allen Teilnehmern in diesem Thread ermittelt, die ein Bild gepostet haben und per Foren-Privatnachricht mit dem Key versorgt. Teilnahmeschluss ist der 2. Januar 2012, 23:59 Uhr, Teilnehmer, die gewinnen wollen, müssen mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein - wir behalten uns die Frage nach einer Ausweiskopie vor. Wenn Ihr jünger seid, könnt Ihr aber dennoch für die Galerie Euer Desktop-Bild posten. Außerdem benötigt ihr für Back to Karkand das Hauptspiel Battlfield 3. Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen, eine Barauszahlung ist nicht möglich. Wir wünschen euch viel Glück!

Weitere Infos zu Battelefield 3 findet ihr auf unserer Themenseite.


----------



## CJ18 (29. Dezember 2011)

Mein Desktop ist wohl übertrieben Aufgeräumt   Bei mir muss immer alles an seinem Platz sein "Ordnung ist das Halbe leben"


----------



## Paranoid19 (29. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :-d


----------



## svd (29. Dezember 2011)

Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass sich mal ein weibliches Wesen in mein Spielzimmer verirrt, soll die Frage "Ob sie weiß, warum hier überhaupt Strohrum liegt", angenblich *der* Eisbrecher schlechthin sein...

edit: Bild gelöscht. Ach, bin ohnehin nicht so der MPler.


----------



## DocCox (29. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir muss ebenfalls alles seine Ordnung haben ;D Auf meinem Desktop gibt's aber soviel gar nicht aufzuraeumen, da ich saemtliche Verknuepfungen/Ordner/Dateien/etc. in der Taskleiste untergebracht habe ("Games", "Multimedia", "Random", ...).

Daher seh' ich meinen Desktop eher als "Kunstobjekt" an  Da ist auch der Grund dafuer, dass ich das Programm Rainmeter nutze.
Es ermoeglicht einem selber kleine "Programme" zu schreiben, die dann z.B. die Prozessor- und Arbeitsspeicherauslastung angeben, oder aber einfach eine abgewandelte Verknuepfung sein können. So kann man bei mir auf die Namen der Programme klicken und sie oeffnen sich. Also auf jeden Fall mal einen Blick Wert, dieses "Rainmeter"  

Jetzt aber zum Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## master500 (30. Dezember 2011)

Da abload gerade Probleme macht und die Thumbs nicht läd, leider nur als Link 

http://www.abload.de/img/desktop_301211mzjra.png


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (30. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir muss es so Minimalistisch sein wie möglich , gut aufgeräumt und ein simples Wallpaper dazu ... Das alles macht mir Rainmeter und Rocketdock möglich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CHAOSChewie (30. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab gerne meine Spiele auf dem Desktop wie ihr wahrscheinlich seht 
Achja das Bild ist so breit, weil ih zwei Bildschrime hab


----------



## Jefim (30. Dezember 2011)

Da ich im Mom nicht @home bin,hinterlasse ich mal nen Bild von meinem Lappy .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shagohod1 (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin zwar ein bisschen unübersichtlich mit Rainmeter und den ganzen Sachen, aber wenigstens kann ich, wenn ich bei Bf3 mich mal wieder ärgere, weil irgendwelche Tac-/Rpg-/Pechfälle auftreten, auf meinen zweiten Bildschirm rübersehen und mich dazu motivieren durchzuhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diced (30. Dezember 2011)

Schlicht und mit einer wunderschönen Frau 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amd-held (30. Dezember 2011)

Mein Desktop


----------



## maberlin (30. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milch-Mann (30. Dezember 2011)

Hier ist meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patschl (31. Dezember 2011)

Mein Desktop - frisch vor etwa 1 1/2h neu installiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthDevil (31. Dezember 2011)

und hier ist meiner, da ichs gerne individuell mag hab ich einiges  selbsterstellt oder vorhandenes verändert wie etwa den windows style und  die ein oder anderen icons, dazu benutz ich auch noch rainmeter für den  letzten feinschliff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: hab meinen desktop noch mal ein wenig abgeändert, kleiner spaß am rande: die icons für computer und netwerk links zeigen eine miniversion meines desktops


----------



## Flonzo (31. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is mein Dextop


----------



## Blackii09 (31. Dezember 2011)

Da ich leider ein Bf3 Fanatiker bin. Fand ich auf dieses Wallpaper gestossen fands einfach Klasse


----------



## Krampfkeks (31. Dezember 2011)

So mein Desktop:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab 2 Monitore die ständig simultan zwischen mehreren Bildern (siehe .gif http://www7.pic-upload.de/31.12.11/dclni959pqp6.gif)  durchwechseln - deswegen sieht der screen so seltsam aus.


----------



## Martin-124 (31. Dezember 2011)

Hier mein Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links mein Hauptbildschirm auf dem normalerweise Firefox bzw die Spiele laufen mit einem selbstgeschossenem Screenshot aus Battlefield 3 und rechts ein paar übersichtliche anzeigen aus Rainmeter


----------



## Para911 (31. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich bin noch nicht ganz zufrieden damit...irgendwas fehlt mir da noch


----------



## freshd1337 (31. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben links die Programme, unten links die Spiele. Das Hintergrundbild gestallte ich nicht so aufwendig weil ich es meist individuel an mein Lieblingsspiel anpasse, im Moment halt Battlefield 3. Aufgrund der Standart Edition würde mir B2K also sehr gelegen kommen


----------



## FrOoP1991 (31. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja links Hauptbildschirm für Games und so 
Rechts läuft meistens Firefox nebenbei...


----------



## Cadel (1. Januar 2012)

Hab einfach alles mit Fences geordnet, sieht besser aus als die losen icons verstreut auf dem desktop.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## del-ta (1. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe normalerweise 12 Hintergrund bilder die all 30minuten switchen, wollte jetzt aber keine 12 pics posten. Also hab ich mal einen rausgesucht. Links wird gezockt rechts wird gechattet oder sonstwas.


----------



## pucc (1. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Kunstwerk auf meinem Desktop...

 kein Schnickschnak wie Templates, Themes und andere Verunstaltungen


----------



## SchalkerJunge1904 (2. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab erst frisch meinen Desktop aufgeräumt und alles wichtige in den Ordner Programme oder in die Taskleiste verschoben.


----------



## doceddy (2. Januar 2012)

Super Aktion! 
Im Anhang der von mir erstellte Hintergrund. Gemacht wurde es mit Rainmeter und Paint.net. Im Kopf des Roboters sind noch drei Kreise, deren Bewegung man auf dem Bild ja leider nicht sehen kann.
Ich könnte einer der drei Favoriten sein, weil mein Hintergrund keine Sache von 5 Minuten war (Bild suchen/bearbeiten; Skin suchen/bearbeiten) und mit Sicherheit sehr individuell ist.
MfG


----------



## think1 (2. Januar 2012)

haha. was geht bei euch? alles so blitzsauber^^


----------



## Pistolpaul (2. Januar 2012)

Jo.
Das ist seit etlichen Jahren mein Desktophintergrundbild.
Wirklich.

Hab ich auch selbst erstellt! 

mfg


----------



## Denny1992 (2. Januar 2012)

Moin,
Dann will ich auch mal meinen Präsentieren. Ist leider nicht soviel an Symbolen vorhanden.

MfG


----------



## BornToBeHere (2. Januar 2012)

Und hier meiner 
(Sauber und ordentlich 
(Alles in dunklen Farben gehalten)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem ist er benutzbar, so wie er im Bild ist. Andere, denke ich, werden ihren Desktop nach dem Screen ganz schnell wieder geändert haben, da er einfach unpraktisch ist


----------



## DocCox (2. Januar 2012)

doceddy schrieb:


> Ich könnte einer der drei Favoriten sein, weil mein Hintergrund keine Sache von 5 Minuten war (Bild suchen/bearbeiten; Skin suchen/bearbeiten) und mit Sicherheit sehr individuell ist.
> MfG


 
Darf ich denn mal fragen, was du gemacht hast? ;D Also ohne dein Bild schlecht machen zu wollen


----------



## doceddy (2. Januar 2012)

Am Bild wurden die Hintergründe für Rainmeter ergänzt, und die Rainmeter Skins wurden editiert.

Darf man eigentlich nur ein Bild hochladen? Ich hab noch eine anderes cooles Skin


----------



## MrLaaber (2. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein simpler und schlichter Desktop  Taskleiste ist ausgeblendet. Uhrzeit,Datum,CPU und paar Buttons hab ich mit Rainmeter erstellt. 
Das PinUp Bild hab ich aus dem internet und dann mit Photoshop meinen wünschen angepasst (Frau an die rechte Seite etc. )


----------



## DocCox (3. Januar 2012)

Wie und wann werden eigentlich die Gewinner benachrichtigt? ;D

"die ein Bild gepostet haben und per Foren-Privatnachricht mit dem Key versorgt" - Ok, hat sich erledigt


----------



## Shorty484 (5. Januar 2012)

Ich schließe mich einfach mal an, wenn auch etwas spät 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TIEbreaker (7. Januar 2012)

mmmmpppppppffffwwuuwuahahahahahahahaaxDDDDxDDDDDDDD)))))

.. danke für dieses grandiose Bild. Ich sitz seit 5 Minuten hier und lach mich schräg über die Merkel mit 3D Brille und die Tatsache, dass jemand einen so köstlichen Humor besitzt und es auch noch als Desktop Hintergrund benutzt. 

Wer hat denn nun gewonnen? Hoffentlich die Merkel... xDDDDD

lg


----------



## smooth1980 (11. Februar 2012)

So hier ist mal mein bescheidener Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier nochmal mit eingeblendeten Leisten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hasse DesktopSymbole.^^
Auf Bild 1 seht ihr nur den erstellten Screenshot auf meinem Desktop als Symbol der allerdings danach gleich wieder gelöscht wurde.


----------

